# Sable the not so sable GSD



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I recently lost all my photos of my pup growing up due to reformatting my PC and my photo folder becoming corrupted somehow on the flash drive I used to save them. Luckily I had shared photos with you guys and so forth so I was able to get a few of them back. I decided to make a thread dedicated to sharing pictures of my girl growing up in case it ever happens to me again. So feel free to comment if you like or remember my thread if you'd like to watch my girl grow as well.


I always found this one funny cause it seems Sable's tail is too heavy for Stewart's head.




Sable doesn't like baths, but she also hates a towel dry worse.




This is her packing up for winter photo.




She likes to sleep with toys in her mouth as if substituting for a pacifier.




I don't have any children myself so when my mother wanted an updated family photo she wanted the granddoggies in it.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Doesn't look like the pool's going to last til next summer... lol


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice pictures! (that poor pool! haha)


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice looking dogs and family! Did Sable puncture the pool carrying it? We had put Ollies pool up just to clean up, he found it and decided it needed drainage holes and we couldn't find another pool to replace it (seasonal item). We ended up having to duct tape it which kept it "functioning" a little longer, lol!


----------



## JoeyG (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice photos. I take mine to the grommers for baths, too much hair afterwards


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Glad you were able to get some older photos back. That poor pool doesn't look like it's going to make it to the next summer though. We put ours away behind the kennel where Raina can't reach it or I'm sure she would try to carry it over to the hose and try to figure out how to make the hose fill it back up for her. I gave up towel drying and bought a blow dryer for Raina. It is so much faster and I don't end up with three soaking wet towels from trying to get her dry. But, you can't use the blower inside as it will blow the water and hair everywhere.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

We did the same thing Nigel! We used duck tape to extend the pool's life; then we went out to find a new one, but they were out of season. 

OP our kiddie pools are even the same color! Sorry about your pictures, I can't even imagine..
(I attached a few pictures of Lobo practicing his acupuncture skills on the pool yesterday, as well as 1 of him using it properly as a teeny tiny puppy earlier this summer.)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice "pack" picture. 


Good thing she sleeps with toys in her mouth and not that remote!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Nice photos, glad you were able to capture some of them. Have you thought of contacting your friends to whom you, of course, sent emails with the pics attached?

On the pool - A 50$ plastic horse trough works great. It's a little deeper and a heck of a lot sturdier. The pools made specifically for dogs seem to last longer, too. Of course in this household, the dog scoops out the water so fast it's irrelevant if a cheaper pool has a leak....


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I did contact people I had shared photos with and such. I ended up with a good chunk of them back considering what I had shared here and with others. The best of the best at least.

That pool is now destroyed I had to end up throwing it out. This summer when she got bigger and more confident I noticed she liked to go swimming in the creek. Being as I live on a very large piece of property I didn't want her to get to used to wondering off out of sight for long periods of time. So I picked up that kiddie pool for around $10 I assumed it wouldn't last well but thought we'd start cheap to see if she'd even enjoy the pool rather than the creek beds. I'll reinvest in a better one next summer as she did love it.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Lobo dog said:


> We did the same thing Nigel! We used duck tape to extend the pool's life; then we went out to find a new one, but they were out of season.
> 
> OP our kiddie pools are even the same color! Sorry about your pictures, I can't even imagine..
> (I attached a few pictures of Lobo practicing his acupuncture skills on the pool yesterday, as well as 1 of him using it properly as a teeny tiny puppy earlier this summer.)


That's quite adorable. Seems we went through the same pool issues. I did get a good bit of my pictures back. I got enough to continue my timeline of her. That's why one of my photos in my original post has a remote laying there. Since the day I got her I've been taking photos of her laying next to a TV remote so I could later do a photo video of her growth. I guess I could post a couple baby pictures of her since I intended to keep this thread going with photos of her growing.





She fell asleep waiting on breakfast here.




This was always one of my favorite photos of her as a little one. I think I've uploaded it before but it's a good one.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, she certainly filled that one!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

middleofnowhere said:


> Well, she certainly filled that one!


It didn't take long for her to grow into it. Now that I know she loves the pool I may look into a horse trough like you said. Living where I do I can easily get one and I'm sure she'll love it just as much. Plus it will certainly last longer than the kiddie pool did. These are some photos I shared with *Ellimaybel* of just how much she enjoys a pool.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Love the photos. It's great you were able to recapture so many.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

I'm just going to post in my own thread of my dog instead of making a new one. Just wondering if anyone has some tips on things to do ways to train my dog to settle down in the re-activeness department some calming training. I'm just looking for ways to calm her when going to the vet. The last time was her first time there as a big girl and she flipped out. I had to leave her outside because of her rambunctiousness and being so vocal, thankfully I had reinforcements with me to do so. My other dog is quite well behaved and hangs on my every command so when I took her in and left my GSD outside unfortunately it probably added to the problem. It's a very small vet office though no way I could of had her in the waiting room acting like that.

I've been trying to do clicker training with her the last few months, she's just not taking too well and I'm probably not great at it. She's good with a heel command at home. She's a very alert barker at everything so I've been trying to use a calm command for those situations as well. Also unfortunately I live in a extremely rural area so trainers are very very few and far between plus she's just a pet not a working or show dog so I wasn't quite interested in driving so far to train when there's no big issues with her. Also dog parks don't exist anywhere. So I can't have her in other public areas to become use to this. It's not an extreme problem for me just looking for some advice if you've got some, I'd sure appreciate it.

And of course since this is my photo thread of her here's a picture.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

If Stewart hadn't of had her eyes closed this would of been one of my front runners in my fall photos. They both had a little smile going on, ah well too bad.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

*Happy birthday!*

Happy 1st birthday to my wonderful rambunctious, curious, loving little girl.

I tried so hard to make her sit and wait on her birthday muffin for a pic but it was a fail. 

Plain muffin with a bully stick candle, and of course a smaller one for her much smaller sister.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Great pics!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

a very happy birthday to your beautiful girl, and I loved going through your pictures. my favorite is the family photo with the beautiful scenery


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thanks you guys! The family photo was actually took in my side yard. Even other family members ask where we took it at. Funny how pictures can be misleading like that.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wonderful pictures Kay! Sable has grown up to be one beautiful girl! Now that your yard is a 'pool'..does she use it? Love the family photo, Deb


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Oh she's enjoyed it that's for sure! Now that everything's a muddy mess she's having the time of her life. Didn't enjoy the snow as much. I contribute that to my smaller dog that she adores who of course couldn't get around and play in 2ft of snow. Wish I had taken some pictures.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

A more recent picture of the recently 1yr old Sable.


----------



## Ruger Monster (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh those toes!! <3

She's gorgeous


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Ruger Monster said:


> Oh those toes!! <3
> 
> She's gorgeous


I never paid attention, that is quite the toe picture! The vet always teased her about growing into those feet, typical german shepherd bear claw.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)




----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

great pics! Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Thank you, they're the greatest of pals.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool pics!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)




----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)




----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^
nap time! I am so jealous!


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

After enough dry days and a heat wave we broke the pool back out. Someone couldn't wait for it to be filled.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Adorable! Also your avatar pic! Too funny.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

lol I know that photo turned out too great. Wish the toy had lasted longer. We were getting some comical moments out of it. My other dog stole it, hid it under a building where she hoards all the good toys.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very nice!


----------

